# Our visit from a Lodge in Leeds (England) to a lodge on Dublin (Ireland)



## Phil - TheLodgeofDawn6511 (Mar 21, 2020)

Greetings Brethren All

Our Lodge in Leeds, in England have just undertaken a very enjoyable trip to a lodge on Dublin in Ireland. The trip was a wonderful experience and highlighted the social side of Freemasonry. Although the ceremony was cut short due to the on-going Covid 19 crisis, we still saw a different ceremony from under a different constitution.

The masonic part of the trip can be read here and the social side can be read here. I hope you enjoy the read.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nice Brother!


----------

